# What Brands of Aquascaping Tools?



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I’m looking on Amazon and I’m seeing a lot of a different aquascaping tools and brands. I want a medium / medium-high grade—- I’m thinking stainless steel would be a must?
But, only a set of beginners tools, so maybe a brand that you can add to as become more adept. 
What are the necessary beginners tools? What brands?
Thanks


PS. After using my hands moving substrate around, my dry cracked fingers tell me that spatula device has a definite purpose.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Here are the ones I use. No problems with them, work quite well.

Mandala Crafts Stainless Steel Aquarium Fish Tank Plant Aquascape Scissors Spatula Tweezers Tool Set (5 Tool Combo) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWGM5D9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_esaqBbBSKSRTM


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

I got all of mine on eBay for like $15 if I remember correctly. SS is good and most will do the same job. I truly feel that of my job was aquascaping and I was taking care of 15 or 20 tanks all the time then it might be worth the more expensive stuff but I jave no issues with a starter set.


----------



## jtm88 (May 28, 2018)

I bought the cheapo 5 tool set off of Amazon. Some of the reviews complained about rusting, I just make sure to shake most of the water off when I'm done and have no issues.


----------

